

Brand new homepage for Taskforce... what do you think? - niccolop
http://www.taskforceapp.com/

======
pclark
I kind of think the second line:

> Taskforce makes it easy to save time, stay organized, and cut down on email

Should spell out _what_ it is. You've told me you help fix my inbox, but you
tell me more marketing speak in the follow up line. Maybe that line could be
the line "Convert emails into tasks and clear your inbox."

Just an idea, I really like things that spell out what the problem it solves
is (reduce inbox clutter) and also how it does that, in simple terms.

Other than that, awesome.

~~~
joshbuckley
I'd totally agree with that point. Nothing above the fold tells me exactly
what the app does. Other than that, i'm loving the actual extension.

edit: i think the rapportive website does this great."Get rich contact
profiles inside Gmail", rather than something like "Discover the social side
to your email inbox". I can instantly tell what I get straight away through
this sentence and the large screenshot.

------
richardburton
LOVE what you're doing. Gutted Email Oracle Shut down. Can I get an early
invite for pointing out this:

<http://www.taskforceapp.com/blog>

404s with:

The page you were looking for doesn't exist.

You may have mistyped the address or the page may have moved.

~~~
niccolop
sure Richard - email me at: nic[at]taskforceapp - will get it straight over.

~~~
buro9
Same thing with the api and jobs links in the footer.

------
zkoch
'Jobs' link also 404s.

My other thought is that it's very monochromatic. To such an extent that
nothing quite draws your eye. In fact, I think the first thing I looked at was
the 'Add to Gmail' button because it provided some contrast.

Why is the smallest text on the page the text that describes the features you
offer?

I think on the whole you need to do a better job of telling the potential
customer how you go about solving their problem. I get that it has something
to do with tasks, but, for example, it's not clear what it means to
"communicate through tasks, not lengthy emails." Does that mean it only works
when other people are also using Taskforce?

~~~
SimonPStevens
_"the first thing I looked at was the 'Add to Gmail' button because it
provided some contrast."_

That is their primary conversion goal, isn't a good thing that that is what
you are drawn towards.

(Kind of agree though, can't quite decide on what's best)

~~~
gokhan
I think they should first convince me that I need the app, then lead my eye to
the conversion link.

------
sparshgupta
It looks very promising and definitely should solve a big pain for me, but
when I tried getting more information about what it will do, I got loads of
404s. All learn more pages on <http://www.taskforceapp.com/guide> are 404s
along with several others on the website.

Apart the site looks good, but when you move between pages (try homepage and
guide page), you will realize that the top bar moves vertically by at least a
few pixels. I am sure you guys would want it to be consistent.

Waiting for an invite.

------
rhhfla
I think you need to make better use of the screen real estate. Having the
feature examples below the break (Chrome, Mac) is not very effective. This app
is in a crowded space (market) and I would move what you think is the
distinctive features to the top and make them eye catching. Maybe thinking in
vertical stripes with product, validation and features each having a column
would be more impactful.

My eye goes to the gmail logo which I do not think is the message you want to
communicate first.

------
iworkforthem
The page you were looking for doesn't exist.

You may have mistyped the address or the page may have moved.

I am getting the above page for the following;

<http://www.taskforceapp.com/jobs> <http://www.taskforceapp.com/api>

------
SimonPStevens
My initial reaction was confusion. but I've just realised what the problem is.
I'm using NoScripts. You should make it clearer that scripts are required, or
ideally make your primary messages visible even with javascript disabled.

Your site isn't doing anything that really requires scripts so you should
gracefully degrade to support clients without scripting.

(Also, from the front page, after you click "gmail" or "another email
platform" the back button breaks)

Other than that it looks nice, I've signed up. (Edit: Well, I tried to but I
need an invite code. hint hint)

~~~
niccolop
sure - send me an email: nic[at]taskforceapp

------
mitchellh
I'm usually on a 24" screen where this probably wouldn't be a problem, but
since I'm travelling for holidays I'm on a 13" screen, and there is too little
"above the fold." This is what I see:

[http://img.skitch.com/20101223-cswsdqrxqjwbat5isf124bkr29.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20101223-cswsdqrxqjwbat5isf124bkr29.jpg)

I think you could change/sacrifice some of the giant whitespace up top and
move more screenshots or real meat of the application above the fold.

------
troels
<http://www.taskforceapp.com/guide/installation> gives 404 (As do the other
guide pages)

~~~
niccolop
ah yes... didn't put everything up. thx

------
imajes
I think unless Marissa Mayer actually emailed you and allowed her email to be
disclosable, i'd not use her name in a screenshot.

~~~
niccolop
it isn't necessarily _that_ Marissa Mayer... :)

------
guiseppecalzone
I like it.

One comment: I'm not sure if it's my wifi - or the website, but the images
took a long time to load.

------
joshu
I would love to see more screenshots.

~~~
niccolop
I can send you a beta version, if you want to check out the app

------
valtrese
Great look. Like the colour co-ordination, but get some more screenshots.

------
dantheman
It looks interesting, unfortunately to use try it, it requires an invite code?
It might be useful to put a few codes on HN so that we can try it out.

------
niccolop
Thanks guys - that makes sense.

------
rokhayakebe
I like how you have "Marissa Mayer" in your Inbox.

